# Too many LOSERS in muay thai and mma



## grkted55 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have been training martial arts for a long time and I have come to find that right now, at this point in time, there are real low life wannabes training in mma or muay thai. I have more respect for boxers. I feel this way because I see it, I see the a$$ holes in the the gym everyday that try and act tough because they watch mma and all of a sudden they are Anderson Silva, in your dreams buddy. The other day we did sparring in a kickboxing session ( I don't call it muay thai because i'm sick of all the losers who say they train muay thai, if your a real muay thai person you fight with elbows knees and the whole nine yards) and some prick was watching us spar, this guy bangs his gloves and goes hard in training but he doesn't put his damn head gear on to throw down. If you look at him he tries to stare you down like your the one who has to say something. So I say f*ck all these douche bags because they are wannabes who talk behind your back. I'd rather play football against these dirt bags and ram my head into their face.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i know theres a lot of them and i have trained with them, thats why i changed to gracie barra bjj so i can fight there because there cool people


----------



## grkted55 (Dec 13, 2009)

ahhh right on brotha cool to see a nice comment by a REAL dude.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I tend to find the meat heads that want to "cage fight" and act like dicks aren't willing to properly commit to the sport and just drop out anyway.

At Shooters Dundee everyone is really kind and helpful, egos are to left at the front door.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

I was training in kickboxing when I was 9, way before anyone gave a damn about mma. Nothing has changed The only difference is its popular now.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I think its all about find a gym you like and finding training partners that you like and then just been happy with working with them and not really worrying about why other people may join up and try there hand at MMA, as far as I am concerned the more people who want to try at the gym where I train the better, its better for the Gym because they are helping to support the club and even if say 5 guys try it out and only 1 is any good then thats still good because you still train with who you train with anyway and maybe for every 5 fighters that join or 50 even, if out of that you find another good guy to train with then its still a good thing.

Hell I am having the most fun right now training on my back garden with a guy I work with from Latvia who is a Judo black belt and has competed in and won ***** tournaments back in Latvia before he moved over here to the UK, when we roll together he subs me with ether an arm bar or a ankle lock near every time and its just great fun, he refuses to stand and spar with me tho which is a shame because I would love to see what he has got on his feet but he only likes the ground game and just rolls with me for fun with no real desire to improve his own ground skill, he just likes to stay sharp, wasted talent I think cos if he stand then I know guys that could get him competing but its not his dreams to do so.

Strange techniques off the back used in ***** when you are only used to BJJ, because he never pulls full guard, half guard yes because he does not want to give up side control, but he will opt for the butterfly guard every time instead of full guard and 9 times out of 10 he pull a sweep just when you think you can pass to side, but maybe thats just because he is 10 times better at ***** than I am at BJJ which would seem like a fair assessment, but I have never rolled with with such a great success rate at pulling off sweeps against me.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

This is definitely the sport w/ the most Bros. And that's a very, very unfortunate, but not surprising, thing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, this is the sport that everyone can feel all macho and stuff. It is unfortunate that this sport attracts lowlifes like that but that is the world we live in. We have to deal with it.


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

Meh just don't train with people like that

It's inevitable that some people will bring their ego's and attitudes into a MMA gym


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

You just have to accept it and realize its how most people act when they start out in a combat sport. Typically as they get better they get less egotistical. 

I admit when I first started wrestling I thought I was the shit because I had big arms for my age(complete tool). The more I wrestled the less I talked because the better I got and ultimately my insecurities went away.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Maybe you should get into a better gym.

There is very rarely any "low life loser" or "meatheads" at my gym. And whenever a guy does stroll in like that he washes out in a week if that.

The attitude of the guys in a gym is based completely off the owner of the gym, if everyone in there is a meathead and a douchebag, that speaks volume about the gym owner.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, a good gym won't have jackasses like that around. In a good gym the bad fighters will wash out and the good fighters will stick with it. Unfortunately MMA has attracted some white trash.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Personally I resent the OP's negative tone towards Muay Thai and MMA gyms. Sure a lot of gyms do attract some unwelcome attention, but that happens in any sport. People get into it for the wrong reason. They portray themselves as some alpha male and inevitably it bites them in the ass. They learn to behave and the problem disappears. No reason to tar everyone else with the same brush. My MT gym has a very nice environment, very little problems and we have fun. Like I said we do get a few posers from time to time but they don't stay long.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, not all muay thai and MMA gyms are scum magnates. Like I said this is a sport that attracts jerks who are trying to be macho men. In time their attitudes catch up to them.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Maybe you should get into a better gym.
> 
> There is very rarely any "low life loser" or "meatheads" at my gym. And whenever a guy does stroll in like that he washes out in a week if that.
> 
> The attitude of the guys in a gym is based completely off the owner of the gym, if everyone in there is a meathead and a douchebag, that speaks volume about the gym owner.


Same experience and advice here. A good trainer knows that these kind of wannabe tough douchebags are not good for his gym. Neither are they going to be good competitors to represent the gym, because usually they don't commit to the training and just want to bang without technique, nor are they good for the other people to train with, because they don't respect their training partners' health. So a good trainer makes them leave the gym soon one way or the other, either by telling them directly that they don't fit to gym or by making the training very uncomfortable for them.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

beardsleybob said:


> Personally I resent the OP's negative tone towards Muay Thai and MMA gyms. Sure a lot of gyms do attract some unwelcome attention, but that happens in any sport. People get into it for the wrong reason. They portray themselves as some alpha male and inevitably it bites them in the ass. They learn to behave and the problem disappears. No reason to tar everyone else with the same brush. My MT gym has a very nice environment, very little problems and we have fun. Like I said we do get a few posers from time to time but they don't stay long.


I completely agree, what I get from the OP is that this guy seems to think because he been training longer that new guys who have probably gained interest in training Muay Thai or MMA though the growing populating of the sport are somehow not welcome and don't deserve to train at his gym, and he just chooses to look down on them as losers only in it to try and act tough.

Now maybe his gym has been over run by a group of ass holes who knows how can we judge since we have never met the guys in question that he is labelling, but the ball could swing the other way also and it could be the case like a said above where he just decided to foresee them in that way when really they are just ok guys with a love for the sport who chose to join a gym because they felt training in MMA could be fun and/or a good way to keep fit, which are both true fact Training MMA is fun and a good way to keep fit even for those who have no intention of ever competing.

I can only speak for the gym I train at when I say that guys sometimes come and go, sometimes new people start up and chose to say, some have targets and join to maybe get them self in shape or to just learn enough to give them some basic fight knowledge then leave after they have reached the targets they set for themselves, but all are welcome whatever there reason for joining and as long as they follow the instructions for the lesson and understand they are in a training session and not a competitive fight, for example in sparing some blows are saved for the bags or when rolling GnP is forbidden aside from a few jabs to the ribs or legs of your opponent in our gym, if you want to practice GnP to the head then you hit the floor next to the head no the person, if anyone was to break that rule and start smashing down elbows and strikes to there opponents head like in a real match then they would be out quicker than they could run and never be allowed back.

But then that has never happened where I go, all new guys are welcome and given there chance as long as they follow the rules set for the sessions which can vary from session to session depending on the purpose of the session, and if anyone new feels they they are not quite ready to engage in the full acceptance of the session for example sparing but they want to just body spar and not get hit in the head, then its down to there training partner to respect that and stay within a level where there training partner feels comfortable. and like I say I have never seem anyone break these boundaries in training, so all have always been welcome and have worked together to help develop each other without resentment coming from ether new starters or guys in there who have been training for years against the new starters.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I completely agree, what I get from the OP is that this guy seems to think because he been training longer that new guys who have probably gained interest in training Muay Thai or MMA though the growing populating of the sport are somehow not welcome and don't deserve to train at his gym, and he just chooses to look down on them as losers only in it to try and act tough.
> 
> Now maybe his gym has been over run by a group of ass holes who knows how can we judge since we have never met the guys in question that he is labelling, but the ball could swing the other way also and it could be the case like a said above where he just decided to foresee them in that way when really they are just ok guys with a love for the sport who chose to join a gym because they felt training in MMA could be fun and/or a good way to keep fit, which are both true fact Training MMA is fun and a good way to keep fit even for those who have no intention of ever competing.
> 
> ...


well i changed from my gym because it was run by an asshole douchebag and that reflected on most of the fighters there, and he wouldnt give me a chance to knock someones teeth down there throat in the long time i was there and he gave me useless information and no answers when i asked questions.

so i moved to the famous gracie barra BJJ and wow what a contrast and much better place, the exact opposite of the other joint. change gyms if you got a knob gym


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, if the owner was like that then that change was well overdue. Gracie Barra is a much better change though. Keep it up there.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

haha, I remember when the UFC was on here in Australia. My brother came up for the weekend with his wife and we took them out shopping and for lunch around the Casino here in Sydney. The amount of drop kicks all tatooed up and drunk, carrying around bottles of beer and wine and smashing them and nearly fighting was a disgrace. Luckily at the stadium, despite the average person looking similar, they were actually well behaved. The drunken drop kicks probably never made it to the arena.

That's my little story, not really related to the gym, but somewhat to the general person involved. Generally the real fighters are a lot more humble though, these are just the fans who live vicariously through the fighters and then behave like Joonie Browning, training in their heads but never fighting so they can always say 'I would have kicked that guys azz'!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, the UFC always brings rowdy fight fans wherever they go. That is unfortunately a problem that comes with the sport. The reason why they were probably well behaved is because otherwise they would've been kicked out.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeh it just goes with the territory as you say Kanto. When I first arrived to the arena and saw all the young kids in their singlets and tats, I almost quit being an MMA fan. I was really disappointed after seeing similar guys doing what they were doing around the casino, I never realised just how many of the fans were like that. Infact I even thought of this forum and wondered if I had been discussing MMA for all those hours with these type of 'tough kids'. Glad to see a few in here are on the same page and I was impressed by the behaviour at the fight, the casino drinkers must have been the outliers and the rest of the guys showing off their tats simply part of the new ink generation.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, though I've never seen any guys in singlets at tournaments. Though there was this time that I went to an Affliction weigh-in and there wasn't a whole bunch of rowdy guys there. It's unfortunate that those guys bring us a bad name.


----------

